# Left in car



## dkitle (Nov 4, 2020)

So I left about 30 pounds (4 sealed) pork butts in my car overnight last night for about 12 hours. They were bagged and close together and the garage was about 50 degrees. This morning they were still cool to the touch but not cold. Do you think they are still OK to smoke this coming weekend? Doing pulled pork, so taking them to about 200-205 degrees.

Thanks,


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 4, 2020)

I don’t think I would chance it. The “danger zone” is 40-140f. The possibility is great you were within this range for a period of time.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2020)

I agree with tag. Some might disagree but for my family I wouldn't chance 12hr car pork


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 4, 2020)

your nose will let you know, might be a good one for chefjimmy.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 4, 2020)

They were cold and bagged when you bought them, they got to stay cuddled up in the garage. 50º? Your fridge is probably going to be around 40º, I'd think they'd be OK. Cut a pack open and take a whiff, your snoot won't tell you any lies. RAY


----------



## dkitle (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks all. I’m leaning towards just tossing it and buying more.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 4, 2020)

If you're serving other people, toss it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 4, 2020)

Your choice.
I've forgotten vac packed meat on the kitchen counter overnight and never had a problem.
Not a pork butt which has lots of thermal mass to keep it internally cold.
Did you put it in a very cold place after discovering your error?


----------



## forktender (Nov 5, 2020)

Pork is cheap, toss it.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 5, 2020)

Agree with others.  Very unfortunate situation, but pork and poultry are two things I don't mess around with...  chuck it.


----------



## Yofrankie (Nov 5, 2020)

Dang bad luck but I’ve done the same thing. I agree with tossing. We had one bad out of 12 at a work event. The group at the end of the line were all out sick the next day. Had a few say the taste was off. Pretty surprising because the guy who smoked them does this type of event often and has a processing business. So I doubt he smelled anything.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2020)

I would PM 

 chef jimmyj
  before you toss it.
He will tell you whether it’s OK to eat.
Al


----------



## joetee (Nov 5, 2020)

Were they vacuum sealed from the butcher? They are probably fine. But smell them. Wrench with fresh cold water. We Americans waist more good food than anywhere in the world.


----------



## daveomak.fs (Nov 5, 2020)

If the temp was about 50 deg. F, and the meat was the same, the meat's OK...
Hope you took their temperatures....
Anywho, refer it and when you cook it, make it into pulled pork...  Keeping the temp above 130-140 for 6-8 hours will pasteurize it....  especially when you take it to 200-205 for pulling.....   make a vinegar based finishing sauce..  that will kill anything...   just for insurance....
Bacteria doesn't really start growing fast until it over 55F....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 5, 2020)

Hope I caught this in time...Meat processors jump through major hoops to maintain a Sanitary environment.  This is why Vac-Pac meat stays fresh in the refer a couple weeks and Store Wrapped meat stinks in 3 days! STORE BUTCHERS are the Number One cause of Bacteria on Meat!
That mass of meat was Cold, a large portion of those hours. While Bacteria " can " grow at 50°F it take a lot longer than 12 hours to reach dangerous levels. Any Bacteria are Only on the Surface and the majority of them or any toxin can be washed away, especially with Vinegar or Citrus Juice, being Extra Careful, not to contaminate other items near the sink. Additionally,  the Toxin that causes Botulism, is destroyed after a few minutes at 185°F. This is another reason we Smoke at 225.
Putrification/ Spoilage Bacteria are NOT harmful,  they just make meat stink. They too, do not grow fast at 50°F, but are more noticeable.  The Nose Knows!
If opened Today and it smells fine, is washed with White Vinegar and water rinsed, dried, covered with a Salty Rub, Wrapped until the weekend and Smoked at 225+, there would be no issue.
Do what you are comfortable with...JJ

Just an added note...The info above only applies to Processor Vac-Packed INTACT meat. This does Not apply to Poultry or any Pork Products that are " Enhanced " aka, Injected with any kind of Brine or Broth. The Injection liquid is recycled and Bacteria is Pumped deep into the meat. Between sitting out over night and cooking time, the Risk of Bacterial Growth with production of Toxins that are Not Affected by Heat, goes up.


----------



## Yofrankie (Nov 5, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Hope I caught this in time...Meat processors jump through major hoops to maintain a Sanitary environment.  This is why Vac-Pac meat stays fresh in the refer a couple weeks and Store Wrapped meat stinks in 3 days! STORE BUTCHERS are the Number One cause of Bacteria on Meat!
> That mass of meat was Cold, a large portion of those hours. While Bacteria " can " grow at 50°F it take a lot longer than 12 hours to reach dangerous levels. Any Bacteria are Only on the Surface and the majority of them or any toxin can be washed away, especially with Vinegar or Citrus Juice, being Extra Careful, not to contaminate other items near the sink. Additionally,  the Toxin that causes Botulism, is destroyed after a few minutes at 185°F. This is another reason we Smoke at 225.
> Putrification/ Spoilage Bacteria are NOT harmful,  they just make meat stink. They too, do not grow fast at 50°F, but are more noticeable.  The Nose Knows!
> If opened Today and it smells fine, is washed with White Vinegar and water rinsed, dried, covered with a Salty Rub, Wrapped until the weekend and Smoked at 225+, there would be no issue.
> Do what you are comfortable with...JJ


That was very informative. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 5, 2020)

You are welcome. I added some more info..JJ


----------

